# Vizsla to collect shot rabbits?



## andy198712 (May 9, 2011)

Does any one use their V to collect the shot rabbits? how did you start the training? our V is only just 9 weeks so its a long way yet


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Start with a piece of rabbit hide rolled up and sewn into an old tube sock on the kitchen floor.
Put your legs int a V against the wall, and with your pup between your legs toss the sock toward the wall.
Very gently, and very playfully start playing fetch. Lots of positive playful energy. No physical correction.


----------

